# 2019 Craftsman will not start..



## Jpicton (Nov 5, 2021)

I have a 2019 model# 31AM69PF593. Pulled unit out of storage and would not start. I drained the tank and carb of old fuel, added new. Fuel is getting to the plug as it was wet. Checked and changed spark plug, gapped at .03 inch. I have good spark, good compression and fresh fuel, not sure what I'm missing?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Well if indeed you have good spark, fresh fuel and good compression .... possible that the engine switch, if there, is off ... possible key is off or throttle in off position or the wire itself is grounded .... possible carb needs a rebuild , cleaning or replacement. .... etc......

Will it fire up with starting fluid ?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If there's spark then the ignition switch can't be in the off position and it can't be grounded either.

I agree, shoot some starting fluid in the carb, just a quick squirt, it's explosive and can backfire.


----------



## Jpicton (Nov 5, 2021)

The switch would be working because it allows spark. Checked continuity and is good. Will not fire with starting fluid. Throttle proper position.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I've seen small engines not start with starting fluid but start after a carb rebuild.

Could you have hit anything to knock the timing out of whack?


----------



## Jpicton (Nov 5, 2021)

The machine may have found a toy or 2 buried in the snow. It never stalled out kept running, shear bolts should prevent it. Carb is sending fuel to plug, just not understanding carb rebuild..


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

If plug was wet maybe it's flooding or getting too much fuel.
Also sometimes plugs play games and don't spark under compression . Try another plug.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Sometimes you have to prime it a few extra times than normal.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Check your oil level


----------



## Jpicton (Nov 5, 2021)

Tried a few different plugs, tried priming more and less, oil level is good. Still no fire.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

It's hard to diagnose a machine when you don't see it .
The one thing that keeps me wondering is you say the plug is wet and you are getting spark and it looks like you have investigated the usual issues. I have to wonder if somehow the flywheel key broke and the timing is out.
I know it sounds like a long shot but it happens.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If getting spark and gas, then a good assumption would be timing .....


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

You wouldn't happen to have a Briggs engine would you?
Hard to find Canadian spec'd model diagrams.


----------



## Jpicton (Nov 5, 2021)

oneboltshort said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a Briggs engine would you?
> Hard to find Canadian spec'd model diagrams.


Not sure, MTD STAMP, but I have limited it down to the carb. Put some fuel down the plug hole and fired up right away.


----------



## Jpicton (Nov 5, 2021)

Jpicton said:


> Not sure, MTD STAMP, but I have limited it down to the carb. Put some fuel down the plug hole and fired up right away.


 Burns off the fuel and stalls out.


----------

